# White Bass



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Just thought I'd let everyone know the White Bass are hitting awesome in the Sandusky River. Not sure if many of you fish for them, I release them or give them away but they are fun. I'm attaching a picture of a hawg my mom caught the day after mothers day... was glad i decided to take her out fishing- was a great memory and a fine fish even if it was a White Bass... lol...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Great looking fish! I'm going to be up there Friday evening and saturday all day. If it rains and the water comes up much will that shut them down? They are calling for 50% chance of rain.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Well with fish u never know but i will say this- it has been raining and the water looks like crap but fish are being taken... I'd say it's worth the trip no matter what. Bobber/minnow has not been working of late as well, ive been jigging a minnow on a 1/32 oz...no bobber just cast retrieve, bounce up and down in the water column til ya find them. Caught some on spinners and grub tails too... good luck!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'll tell what has worked really well for me when the water has been a little stained, small cranks with rattles in them. I have a few that I have been using at Deer Creek and catch twice as many fish than with twistertails.


----------



## ben_fishin (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished the sandusky yesterday (monday) the water was real muddy. Started off with jig/curlytail and got one, than switched to bobber and minnow nothing.
I found the ticket to be bottom fishing after the guys next to me were catching one after another, only ended up with under 10 on the day but the guys next to me got 50+.


----------

